# Replacing panes in a Pella window



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi guys!

Just had a little accident with my kitchen window and I have a broken pane. Obviously I am going to have to order a replacement double pane assembly but once I get that, I don't know exactly where to begin.

I can get the window frame out of the jamb but upon first glance, I can't see exactly how this type of window frame comes apart to replace the glass.










Is there anyone familiar with this style of Pella window that can offer me some advice on how to get it apart and back together?

Thanks!


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Most double pane glass is removed and installed from the outside. There should be a flange that surrounds the glass on the exterior. This flange is pressed in. There is a tool to remove it but it can be done with a kitchen knife. You will need to pry the flange out from the glass side. Once the flanges are removed, the glass can be removed by pressing it out from the inside. A razor blade may be needed to break the seal between the wood and glass.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

newer windows do not have the option to replace the panes. The entire window sash must be replaced. any new energy efficient window is like this. Some like Anderson can only be done by the manufacturer reps while others like Marvin have windows that simply pop out for replacement.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Glass generally has a 20 yr warranty, contact Pella. Andersen would gladly send you a replacement, not sure about Pella.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, the window is about 8 years old. The glass probably has a warranty against leakage of the panes but I can't see them replacing it because of my clumsiness.

It appears to come apart, it's just a matter of knowing how to take it apart without bending the metal...probably like mop said.










Thanks for your replies :thumbsup:


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I took the window to a glass shop that specializes in windows and they told me that this window is about the one and only style that they wouldn't recommend taking apart. They said that with the way it's assembled and the glue used, it's very difficult to take the frame apart without damaging it. They just recommended that I but a complete new window assembly from the dealer so that's what I had to do. 

I should know better than to try to clean my windows :no: Next time I'll just leave them dirty :whistling2:


----------

